# Dendrobium antilope type



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 29, 2009)

HI! Everybody,
I looking and would like to get some Dendrobium Antilope type species, 
( canaliculatum, carronii, cochliotes, discolor, gouldii, helix, johannis, lasianthera, strebloceras, tangerinum, taurinum...etc....)

Did anybody knows somewhere or somebody who grow them? 
Thanks!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 29, 2009)

Try Burleigh Park Orchid Nursery in Ausralia. He does export.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2009)

Ebay...?????


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 29, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Try Burleigh Park Orchid Nursery in Ausralia. He does export.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 29, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Ebay...?????



Thanks! I never try Ebay...???


----------

